# First try with Sonokinetic Minimal. UPDATE: 1.10 NEW MIX



## EwigWanderer (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

had some time today to try out Minimal. This is what I came up. It's a epic track.

UPDATE: 3rd mix
Demo:
https://soundcloud.com/ramikaaresto/sonokinetic-minimal-demo

Minimal only:
https://soundcloud.com/ramikaaresto/sonokinetic-minimal-only


Other libraries: 
Spitfire: Albion 1 and 2, solo strings, percussions.
Cinesamples: Cinebrass core, hollywoodwinds
OT: OSR, BWW
Soundiron: Olympus elements, the soprano
Sonokinetic Vivace


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 27, 2013)

I like it! I think that in my next purchase for sure. Good job.
J


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 27, 2013)

Dr.Quest @ 9.27.2013 said:


> I like it! I think that in my next purchase for sure. Good job.
> J



Thanks  
Minimal is a great tool. Saves time and sounds good. Also it gives inspiration.


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: First try with Sonokinetic Minimal.*

Really nice piece! Sounds like a great library. Still in doubt though: does it contain enough variety?


----------



## TSU (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: First try with Sonokinetic Minimal.*

Nice composition 



 Matthijs van Wissen @ 9.30.2013 said:


> Really nice piece! Sounds like a great library. Still in doubt though: does it contain enough variety?


Library is really great!
I wish that all orchestral developers include in their libraries time-machine phrases that difficult to perform with standard samples.

For me, Minimal is good where samples just can't perform.
Repeated notes, smooth ostinatos, arpeggios...

But Minimal is great stand-alone as well for provided style.

============

Minimal Users: Don't forget to increse HQ voices limit after each project restart.
This bug will be live until NI fix the Kontakt glitch that reset it every time...
There is more detailed information about it in the manual.
Update: fixed in the last kontakt version.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: First try with Sonokinetic Minimal.*

Thanks for listening TSU and Matthijs.

I uploaded new mix to soundcloud and also Minimal-only version (look original post above for links)

Minimal is very well made. I doubled some of the string ostinatos with OSR and it did give some more punch and realism to the mix. You can do pretty much everything in Minimal with multisampled libraries, but for me Minimal saves time and also gives me new directions on which I maybe haven't thought to go.

I do like this library and hope Sonokinetic will produce more this kind of libraries in the future


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: First try with Sonokinetic Minimal. UPDATE with new mix and minimal only version.*

Hi Rami,

It's great that you posted a Minimal only track as well! You did a wonderful job adding OSR and all the other libraries into a awesome epic track.

Maybe my hearing has been damaged by wearing headphones too many times :wink: , but it seems that in the Minimal only track the violins and bass are not in sync at 0.41 sec???? And then at 0.43 seconds it's in sync again? Is that a kind of bug of minimal?

Matthijs


----------



## Pietro (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: First try with Sonokinetic Minimal. UPDATE with new mix and minimal only version.*

Nice little cue, especially when other instruments come in.

What I would suggest is fiddling a bit with the crossfade slider for brass in the beginning. These transitions could use a bit more work, I think. 

- Piotr


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Sep 30, 2013)

Is that the GUI for minimal in the thumbnail? I'm not usually one to complain about GUIs but that's actually hard to look at :(

Also, very cool track!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 30, 2013)

I really like the minimal approach to the GUI. Functional and futuristic. Reminds me a little of the LCARS Next Generation touch panels. Ableton has a similar approach. If the colors were a little more muted it might be perfect. Once I have things set up, I don't spend a lot of time staring at the panel. Great sounding library.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: First try with Sonokinetic Minimal. UPDATE with new mix and minimal only version.*



Matthijs van Wissen @ 9.30.2013 said:


> Hi Rami,
> 
> It's great that you posted a Minimal only track as well! You did a wonderful job adding OSR and all the other libraries into a awesome epic track.
> 
> ...



Thanks  

Yes there are parts that are out of sync. I tried to do something about it in the new mix. Only Minimal-demo is still the same one. There are always some sync problems with phares libraries, but you just have to live with it...I think and try to mask them with other instruments.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Oct 1, 2013)

There is a new mix now. (Minimal only track is the same)

I didn't like the previous mix. In that one I used mainly close mics and added reverb using Spaces Berlin church IR.

This new one has Decca and Balcony mics mixed in Minimal and for Spitfire stuff I used tree-mics and for Cinebrass JW Bright.

Almost all instruments have been routed through VSS. I'm not happy to this mix either, but I gotta move on to my project and maybe revisit this later on.

Thank you all for listening. Have a great week o-[][]-o 

PS. One of my all time favorite scores is Planet Earth (BBC) by George Fenton. It has a fantastic sound. Everything is so clear and vivid. That sound would be great to achieve with samples  Maybe it is possible? I just have the wrong samples :wink:


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 1, 2013)

I went an purchased this yesterday, installed and authorized it. I have the latest version of Kontakt on a new iMac with 8 gigs of ram. It looks like samples are loaded but when I play the keyboard area for the phrases nothing happens. Nothing comes out of Kontakt. All my other libraries do fine.
What am I missing? It seems it should work like the video demos.


----------



## TSU (Oct 1, 2013)

Dr.Quest, are you playing triad chords?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, I'm just trying to follow what is done in the overview video. It seems samples are loaded.
As far as I can tell.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 1, 2013)

OK, as I suspected it was operator error. The 3 notes must be a major or minor chord only. Anything outside that won't work.
Thanks to Sonokinetic for getting back to me so quickly.
Off to explore.
J


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 1, 2013)

Just a quick note to say I think the functionality of the GUI is absolutely brilliant. Once you sit down with it and figure out where you want to go it is very cool!
Nice job!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive comments! we are glad you are enjoying Minimal


----------



## jcs88 (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice. Gave me a Cloud Atlas feel. Think I might make this my first Sonokinetic purchase. Damn VAT...


----------



## voxhumana (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Ewig - wanted to say huge thanks for your post and your SC link. As a result I went and bought Minimal, and it is looking to be a very smart decision.

I am in a major jam with a project - the record company just vetoed 3 songs and I have to get some orchestral parts written for the replacement songs in zero time. I have VSL and EW, but Minimal is doing the trick in a fraction of the time, and the results are fantastic.

Oh and your composition was excellent by the way, well done.


----------



## kof gadol (Oct 7, 2013)

Ewig, thanks a lot for sharing your impressions and the great demos. 

I am thinking about getting this collection but am not sure about it at this price. 

On the one hand, according to the Sonokinetic overview video, there does seem to be a lot of variety in that each instrument has 20 different patterns to choose from, and these patterns have sub-variations, some up to 6 or 8 if I recall correctly. 

On the other hand, all the sounds are orchestral. That's no surprise since it's an orchestral pharse library, of course. But for me, well, I don't use orchestral, especially ensemble, sounds enough to justify the price. 

However...

There _might_ be a way to make Minimal a lot more versatile, if a certain, quite cool feature of Kontakt works with Minimal. 

Specifically, as far I as I understand, the midi output of any scripted Kontakt instrument can be used by other VSTIs.

So for example, the arpeggiator which comes withs a Soniccouture Kontakt vibraphone library can be set to send only the midi output -- but _not_ the vibraphone audio output -- out into the DAW, where it can be played through, say, a piano, harp, drumkit or any other midi instrument.

(It's easy to do. Instructions are here:

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... 69#4764169

See the Dec 17 post by pocvecem.)

So... if this works with Minimal, you should be able to send its patterns out as midi, to drive other VSTIs. This would open many, many creative doors. In effect, used this way, it would work like a pattern sequencer such as Catanya.

If this works with Minimal, I'd buy it.

So I was wondering, whether you or any one else who has Minimal would be willing to try this, and let us know if it works?


----------



## TSU (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi kof gadol,

Phraes in Minimal are very simple.
Also, this library provided with a score view.
So you can simply draw or play this phrases by yourself and use as you like


----------



## EwigWanderer (Oct 8, 2013)

jcs88 @ 2nd October 2013 said:


> Very nice. Gave me a Cloud Atlas feel. Think I might make this my first Sonokinetic purchase. Damn VAT...



Thank you jcs  



voxhumana @ 6th October 2013 said:


> Hey Ewig - wanted to say huge thanks for your post and your SC link. As a result I went and bought Minimal, and it is looking to be a very smart decision.



I'm glad that I could help. It is a inspirational library.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Oct 8, 2013)

kof gadol @ 7th October 2013 said:


> Ewig, thanks a lot for sharing your impressions and the great demos.
> 
> I am thinking about getting this collection but am not sure about it at this price.
> 
> ...



Thank you.

I think the price is so called "no brainer" for minimal. It is a big library and gives that touch of realism to music. That one fast 16th note violin-viola pattern that I have on this track, I tried to do it with multisampled sound and it sounded ok, but when I left Minimal phrase under that multisampled one it got that real feeling to it. 

There are always a lot of negative comments about phrase libraries, but this library is something new.
I think Sascha said it best on commercial section:



Sascha Knorr @ 6th October 2013 said:


> Just hit some chords and an orchestral soundbed - perfectly suited to tempo and rythm of that track - arose. I would have spent half of a day to build that with multisamples and in the final video, the music is so quiet and in the background - nobody would notice that amount of work went into this.



Phrases in Minimal are recorded live. They aren't midi performances using a script inside kontakt (or thats what I think anyway). I'm not sure is there a way to use other midi performances outside kontakt.


----------

